# Dug out in Buffalo?



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Can anyone in that region fill us in as to how the process is going up there? I hope everyone has been safe and injury free. We never see that magnitude of snow down here. Any reported structure fires that anyone knows of? That would be a complete nightmare.

Keep us all posted guys. Stay safe.


----------



## G-chop (Oct 3, 2010)

We are in good shape as of today. We ran 6 days with very minimal sleep haha. Today it is 60 degrees though so here comes the flooding! There were a number of roof collapses reported.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A few building collapsed. Lot of snow,they are hauling it out of the streets to stop the flooding. .Mostly quite though.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd reccomend buying a few sub pumps, my last flood I made quit a bit of $ with my 2 pumps.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds good. When you see the pics and really think about all that could go wrong, It didn't turn out all that bad I guess. I really would have expected worse. Thanks for the updates. If you guys have any pics I'd love to see them.

Be safe.


----------

